# SF/Fantasy Podcasts



## Mangara (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello all!

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for podcasts to keep me entertained on my walk to work? 

I already listen to the Sword and Lasar which is a nice overview to SF/F news and occasional interviews etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you tried Escape Pod? Free stories on mp3.

I haven't listened to them myself, due to problems downloading anything, but I know they're a professional-paying market for stories. I see on their links that Clarkesworld and Lightspeed also provide stories on podcast.


----------

